# Dvarw MTL RTA wicking problems



## klipdrifter (6/7/19)

Hi guys

I need help guys!

Got my Dvarw Friday... checked youtube for wicking but for some reason I am getting dry hits when chain vaping.

My flavour is also not great as everyone is raving about these rta's.

Here are some photos of my wick.

My setup: 0.43ohm smoking on 20watts

Am I missing something?

Would love some help!


----------



## CaliGuy (6/7/19)

Are you trying to vape MTL with 50/50 MTL eLiquid or have you got 70/30 eLiquid in there.

Judging from your pic of the saturated wick you are dealing with almost dry hits with a juice that is to thick for those small round juice flow holes on the chimney cap.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## klipdrifter (6/7/19)

I am vaping 70/30... I guess that is my mistake then 

Thanks @CaliGuy time to diy some new juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## klipdrifter (6/7/19)

Guys! Shout out to @CaliGuy 

He is very supportive on this forum to me!
If you meet him IRL order him a drink

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/19)

klipdrifter said:


> Guys! Shout out to @CaliGuy
> 
> He is very supportive on this forum to me!
> If you meet him IRL order him a drink
> ...



@CaliGuy rocks
We will most likely see him at VapeCon 2019 on 31 August
Will certainly have lots of opportunities to buy a drink for him and several other special folk here on the forum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (6/7/19)

Silver said:


> @CaliGuy rocks
> We will most likely see him at VapeCon 2019 on 31 August
> Will certainly have lots of opportunities to buy a drink for him and several other special folk here on the forum!



Me miss Vapecon, no chance in hell! I’ve already cleared and booked my calendar for that weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/7/19)

klipdrifter said:


> Guys! Shout out to @CaliGuy
> 
> He is very supportive on this forum to me!
> If you meet him IRL order him a drink
> ...


I’ll pay for @CaliGuy coffee when I see him again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## klipdrifter (9/7/19)

So guys, I am a new member here and to be honest I am a bit humbled by @CaliGuy 

We are living in times when the battles out there in the world is on the basis "Every man for himself", but its forums like these and members like Cali that makes life a little easier.

After posting the above he said he had a spare chimney for my dvarw which has oval wicking ports and should reduce my dry hits problem.
All I had to do was pay for shipping, he didn't even charge me anything for the chimney and then he also was so kind to send me a few "special" clapton coils specifically tailored for my dvarw and some drip tips.

See the difference between what I received with my dvarw and what @CaliGuy send to me... It does make a difference (The one left was what I originally received and the one on the right is what Cali send me)

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## CaliGuy (9/7/19)

@klipdrifter you can say goodbye to your dry hit issues for good, there is no need to ever use the round hole wick port chimney again. 

This oval wicking ports was an update done in Series 9 of the authentic Dvarw MTL manufactured by KHW Mods to improve the performance.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spongebob (9/7/19)

klipdrifter said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I need help guys!
> 
> ...


On a different note  one of my pet hates is when someone who vapes say they smoke  really irritates the proverbial brown stuff outa me  maybe because me better half still asks : "going for a smoke?" grrrr 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## klipdrifter (9/7/19)

Spongebob said:


> On a different note  one of my pet hates is when someone who vapes say they smoke  really irritates the proverbial brown stuff outa me  maybe because me better half still asks : "going for a smoke?" grrrr
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I see what you mean... lol


----------



## klipdrifter (9/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> @klipdrifter you can say goodbye to your dry hit issues for good, there is no need to ever use the round hole wick port chimney again.
> 
> This oval wicking ports was an update done in Series 9 of the authentic Dvarw MTL manufactured by KHW Mods to improve the performance.


I agree, been chain vaping my Dvarw hard since the new chimney and I don't know what the words "dry hit" mean anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy (9/7/19)

Spongebob said:


> On a different note  one of my pet hates is when someone who vapes say they smoke  really irritates the proverbial brown stuff outa me  maybe because me better half still asks : "going for a smoke?" grrrr
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



And on that note, its time to upgrade your profile pic...you’re welcome

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spongebob (9/7/19)

Thank you kindly good sir 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (9/7/19)

Next question? What builds do you guys have in ur dvarws and with which insert? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter (9/7/19)

Spongebob said:


> Next question? What builds do you guys have in ur dvarws and with which insert?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Now that is a good Question.

My setup as follow:
Mod: Voopoo Drag 157W
Insert: 2.5mm
Coil: 5 wraps of GeekVape N80 Fused Clapton (30ga x 3 + 38ga)
Cotton: Nasty Premium
Juice: DIY - Sourworms
Vaping at 0.47ohms at 28w

Now I am not sure if this is the best setup possible but my word since @CaliGuy sorted me out the vape on this thing is amaze balls!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy (9/7/19)

Spongebob said:


> Next question? What builds do you guys have in ur dvarws and with which insert?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



For the restricted DL vaping which I prefer in the Dvarw MTL with the 2.5mm AF insert, getting a small enough Alien coil to fit between the posts instead of raised up to high, your only real option is a 2 Core or 3 Core Fused Clapton.

My go to coil/wire: Geekvape Fused Clapton 3x30ga/38ga
2.5mm ID 5x Wraps 0.42Ω @ 24w




I am waiting for stock to arrive of the AM Kast Aliens, the below spec should fit the Dvarw MTL without having to raise it to high. I know Rob used his go to Coil Company Nano Aliens in his Dvarw MTL with great success. With the AM Kast coil I will be removing 1x wrap to lower resistance to 0.40Ω and also to shorten the coil for better wicking.

AM Kast Aliens: 3x29ga/38ga 2.5mmID 7x Wraps 0.50Ω Single




For MTL I find this Vandy Vape MTL wire/coils works pretty good. But I’m not blown away with the Dvarw MTL’s performance in this mod. Find the KayFuns to be better, the Dvarw 16 however is very good as a MTL RTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy (9/7/19)

klipdrifter said:


> Now that is a good Question.
> 
> My setup as follow:
> Mod: Voopoo Drag 157W
> ...



You got it spot on and 24w to 28w works better with that coil and fruit menthol types vapes. Interesting that you are vaping a Sour profile juice, I find juices with a little sourness, fizz, lemon or lime accent fair very well in the Dvarw MTL in restricted DL mode. Especially with that Fused Clapton which brings out the sourness so nicely, it does the same with the iciness in a juice. You should try Steam Masters Exclamation, it’s great!

All in all it sounds to me like you have got yourself a...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter (9/7/19)

You got that right mr Cal. I am vaping like a boss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (9/7/19)

That's the thing yes.... I also don't find the dvarw to shine with MTL  should maybe get myself some Vandyvape wire when the budget allows 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CaliGuy (9/7/19)

Spongebob said:


> That's the thing yes.... I also don't find the dvarw to shine with MTL  should maybe get myself some Vandyvape wire when the budget allows
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



If MTL is what you want from the Dvarw I would also recommend using one size smaller AF Insert as the air velocity is lower in the Dvarw when compared to other MTLs which results in the vape being a tad airy than what you would expect from a specific insert.

For example if your aiming for a 1.5mm airflow draw rather go for the 1.2mm insert, just something I have noticed with a few MTL RTA’s that make use of a round or multiple round external airflow slots. KayFun MTL RTAs make use of these round external intake passages which create a more even airflow velocity for a better MTL experience. Vape a KayFun Prime for example against a Dvarw MTL and the difference is noticeable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brommer (10/11/19)

@CaliGuy thanks for the tip on the Geekvape ZN09 wire. Running great in the eXpromizer V4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

